# Buying a Giant TCR composite 2 on Tuesday...



## 2wheelsrule (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with this bike? Its a little outside my price range but I know I'll be glad once I own and ride it. My LBS has it in stock and have a great reputation for caring about the customer.

Any positive or negative comments regarding the model are greatly appreciated...

Thanks in advance!!!

Giant TCR composite 2


----------



## 2wheelsrule (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

2wheelsrule said:


> Anyone?


Have a little patience...1 hour isn't much time to expect much response on a forum.

Anyway, the Giant TCR composite 2 is a great bike, especially if you are just getting into the sport. The carbon frame, though not currently Giant's highest level, was at one time, so it is a quality frame that will last as long as you like and comes in at a great value. The 105 components are quality...not necessarily the lightest, but functionally, they should work great and never give you trouble. Looks like it comes with pretty decent wheels, too. You shouldn't need to upgrade anything for a long time. Giant also has a great reputation for handling warranties easily and quickly (though hopefully you'll never need to find that out first-hand - most don't, but it's nice to know should a problem show up).

Anyway, go for it, I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## shnipe (Jun 6, 2011)

The TCR Composites are going on sale around here. Under 1500 for the comp2 at one store. Its definitely on the top of my list to check out in the next week.


----------



## 2wheelsrule (Sep 2, 2012)

So I'm not patience enough? Thanks for the reply, but you could have left that out...


----------



## memphis (Aug 5, 2012)

2wheelsrule said:


> So I'm not patience enough? Thanks for the reply, but you could have left that out...


crybaby


----------



## 2wheelsrule (Sep 2, 2012)

**** this forum! You guys are a bunch of *******s!


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

2wheelsrule said:


> **** this forum! You guys are a bunch of *******s!


If you think this is bad, try some of the other forums out there!


----------



## memphis (Aug 5, 2012)

memphis said:


> crybaby





2wheelsrule said:


> **** this forum! You guys are a bunch of *******s!


So, it looks like my original assessment of you was correct.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a TCR and love it. Best purchase I've made. It only gets better with miles and the only change I did was a different saddle. You can't go wrong with the purchase. However, you might not see my comment because of the previous posts. 

This is a great forum with great people by the way!!!!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

2wheelsrule said:


> So I'm not patience enough? Thanks for the reply, but you could have left that out...


I didn't mean any insult, just intended to point out that sometimes it can take a day or two to get many responses on a forum, as it's not like a chat room.

Anyway, enjoy the bike!


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

Recently purchased a TCR Composite 2.....First Carbon for me and love the ride........No problems, solid and looks great however, one recommendation;. Replace the stock Brake Pads.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

The TCR composite is a not a good bike. Don't get it.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Defy said:


> The TCR composite is a not a good bike. Don't get it.


Can you explain more why it is not a good bike?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Cannot said:


> Can you explain more why it is not a good bike?


his handle is Defy. He likes Giants. :idea:

He's just messing with the OP for being a jerk.


----------



## 993cpe (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been riding a borrowed Giant TCR C2 and love it. Looking for a new bike and many bike stores I have visited have said that the Giant Composite is the bike with the most bang for the buck. Should be able to get for a discount with the new 2013's coming out. Good luck.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

icsloppl said:


> his handle is Defy. He likes Giants. :idea:
> 
> He's just messing with the OP for being a jerk.


:thumbsup:


----------



## gianttcr88 (Nov 11, 2012)

just bought a new one coming on Friday model 2013.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

2wheelsrule said:


> **** this forum! You guys are a bunch of *******s!


Here. Pay attention. Especially to #5. 

Velominati › The Rules

Thin skins don't last long around here. In any event, it's a great bike. Enjoy it. A year from now, if you stick around, you'll be giving other n00bs the business. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mayito514 (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats got one two weeks ago and I could not be happier with it....


----------



## Kodiak21 (Jan 30, 2012)

I got this bike back in late October as my first road bike. While I can't exactly compare the quality to other road bikes, what I can say is that it's pretty derng fun to ride - it goes when you want it to, and it's not too harsh on bumpier roads as well, as it was almost as comfy as my steel hybrid (sure it's a hybrid, but I want to emphasize frame materials). I'm extremely happy with this purchase, and I'm pretty sure you will be too, if you choose to get this bike =]


----------



## TooByFoor (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone comment on the differences between the 2012 and 2013 TCR Composite 2? Specs only show a difference in the wheels PR-2 vs PR-2 Double Wall. Images make it look like there's a little more clearance between the frame and the rear tire on the 2013. Anyone compared this to the Madone 3.1?

I'm a complete roadie noob, but have plenty of mtb miles under my belt so I know the test rides of these wont do much for me, because they'll all feel weird. LBS has a 2012 on hold for me, but no 2013 in stock in that size to show side-by-side. I can't imagine the diffs (if any) on the 2013 would validate paying an extra $300-$350 (after discount on 2012).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TooByFoor said:


> Anyone comment on the differences between the 2012 and 2013 TCR Composite 2? Specs only show a difference in the wheels PR-2 vs PR-2 Double Wall. Images make it look like there's a little more clearance between the frame and the rear tire on the 2013. Anyone compared this to the Madone 3.1?
> 
> I'm a complete roadie noob, but have plenty of mtb miles under my belt so I know the test rides of these wont do much for me, because they'll all feel weird. LBS has a 2012 on hold for me, but no 2013 in stock in that size to show side-by-side. I can't imagine the diffs (if any) on the 2013 would validate paying an extra $300-$350 (after discount on 2012).


Actually, the bigger difference is that the 2012 has a full CF fork and the 2013 has a alu steerer. The other difference is a Tiagra chain on the 2012 and KMC on the 2013.

The wheelset model designations are the same, so (IMO) Giant just added the double wall description in 2013.

Geometry is the same for both model years.

Re: the Madone 3.1, despite your thinking any road bike will feel weird on test rides (and to some extent, you're probably right), I still suggest riding it and any other bikes under consideration - preferably back to back. Position and handling will be different (than mtn bikes) but you may find that you have a preference for the ergonomics of one over another.


----------



## TooByFoor (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks.

Any pros/cons to the full CF fork (2012) vs Alu Steerer (2013)?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TooByFoor said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any pros/cons to the full CF fork (2012) vs Alu Steerer (2013)?


IMO and generally speaking, full CF forks are stiffer, stronger and lighter than one having an alu steerer bonded to CF.


----------



## TooByFoor (Jan 10, 2013)

Almost like a downgrade on the 2013 model, then. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It's not a real downgrade. Being new, you're less prone to farking up an alloy steerer if you took on the DIY route with stem and preload adjustment.

I had a 2006 C2 as my first bike. Geometry is very similar and if I recall only the wheelbase lengthened. Great bike to find your fit since there's so much leeway with the compact design.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TooByFoor said:


> Almost like a downgrade on the 2013 model, then. Thanks for the input!


I can see why you'd say that, but I think of it more as de-spec'd. With every subsequent model year, manufacturers are faced with raising prices or de-specing with lower level cranksets, forks, shifters, etc.

You'd likely never notice any difference in real world riding conditions, but because the 2012 is being offered for less, the decision is pretty much a given - at least if you go with the Giant. 

FWIW, I wouldn't base a decision to buy (or not) on the fork alone.


----------



## TooByFoor (Jan 10, 2013)

No, not basing it on the fork alone - I'm basing it on the color! Just kidding (sort of...). Just analyzing it all. Thanks again all for the input. I'll probably be taking the 2012 home with me today.


----------



## RossC (Jan 11, 2013)

Interesting as looking in the Giant brochure (picked up from LBS here) I noticed the Carbon/alu mix forks, but on Giants UK website the forks are all Carbon. (can't post links yet) So which is right? I'm going to ask the LBS when I go back tomorrow and have a look.

I'm choosing between a TCR Composite 2 and a Specialized Tarmac Sport at the moment, so any thoughts there appreciated too!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TooByFoor said:


> No, not basing it on the fork alone - I'm basing it on the color! Just kidding (sort of...). Just analyzing it all. Thanks again all for the input. I'll probably be taking the 2012 home with me today.


I know you weren't basing your decision on the fork alone. I was just mentioning that (IMO) the variation in forks aren't drastic enough to do so. But yeah, funny how color matters. 

Nothing wrong with 'analyzing it all'. It's an important decision and if you stick with road riding, you'll be on whichever bike you decide on for many, many hours. Wanna get this right.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RossC said:


> Interesting as looking in the Giant brochure (picked up from LBS here) I noticed the Carbon/alu mix forks, but on Giants UK website the forks are all Carbon. (can't post links yet) *So which is right?* I'm going to ask the LBS when I go back tomorrow and have a look.
> 
> I'm choosing between a TCR Composite 2 and a Specialized Tarmac Sport at the moment, so any thoughts there appreciated too!


Maybe both are right. It's not uncommon for companies to vary models/ specs/ colors based on region. 

Re: the choice between the TCR and Tarmac, my best advice is to get tire pressures equalized (and correct for your weight), take both out (on the roads and for some duration) and decide from there. IME back to back testing works best, since memories (of the fit, ride/ handling) fade rather quickly.

EDIT: Taking a step back, just make sure whichever bike you choose, it suites your intended uses/ goals and anatomy.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Actually, the bigger difference is that the 2012 has a full CF fork and the 2013 has a alu steerer.


Can 2013 TCR C2 or C1 owners confirm this?

I have 2013 Defy C1, and I'm pretty sure it's Full-Composite OverDrive Steerer. Giant's website says Alloy OverDrive Steerer but according to Giant 2013 Full Line Catalog, All Defy Compisites have Full-Composite OverDrive Steerer. I guess the website needs to be updated.

Edit: It's US website and catalog.


----------



## AlleganyBicycleShop (Dec 21, 2012)

I can confirm that both of the 2012 and 2013 Giant TCR Composites have an aluminum steerer and the 2013 Defy has a full carbon steerer. The catalogs also states this and I even double checked with my stock. 

A ton of great advice on here. I would follow their recommendations. This is a great forum with people having the genuine interests of others in mind and generally giving solid, unbiased advice - even though the Giant is faster ;-)


----------



## RossC (Jan 11, 2013)

That's very true, rode a Tarmac and Defy today, will be doing the back to back with the TCR in the next day or so....and trying to stay very objective, despite the fact that I feel the TCR looks the nicest! Have to say the Tarmac and the Defy felt good, if different to each other. Choices choices.
interesting comments on the full carbon vs bonded steerer, wonder if it's different in the UK? Will report back once I know...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AlleganyBicycleShop said:


> I can confirm that both of the 2012 and 2013 Giant TCR Composites have an aluminum steerer and the 2013 Defy has a full carbon steerer. The catalogs also states this and I even double checked with my stock.


It's not uncommon to have errors in tech specs, but I find this surprising. I'd think the TCR being more performance oriented would have the full CF fork.

That said, if you checked your stock, that pretty much confirms things. 



AlleganyBicycleShop said:


> A ton of great advice on here. I would follow their recommendations. This is a great forum with people having the genuine interests of others in mind and generally giving solid, unbiased advice - *even though the Giant is faster* ;-)


You were going good there for awhile.. shoulda stopped at the dash. :wink5:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RossC said:


> That's very true, rode a Tarmac and Defy today, will be doing the back to back with the TCR in the next day or so....and trying to stay very objective, despite the fact that I feel the TCR looks the nicest! *Have to say the Tarmac and the Defy felt good, if different to each other.* Choices choices.
> interesting comments on the full carbon vs bonded steerer, wonder if it's different in the UK? Will report back once I know...


Could be due to the geo. The Tarmac is a race bike, while the Defy is classified as a relaxed (or endurance) bike. Main differences with the Defy would be slightly slower steering/ handling and (all else being equal) a more upright riding position. But (generally speaking) that won't make it slower. 

Some things to keep in mind based on your intended uses/ goals, fitness/ flexibility and (bottom line) which you prefer.


----------



## AlleganyBicycleShop (Dec 21, 2012)

lol @ PJ352

I agree. I would think that the TCR would have the full CF steerer. They do vary by continent and the ones I have are North American.


----------

